# Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - Family Blend VR1



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - Family Blend VR1*

Stunning appearance. The draw is a bit loose for my liking. The flavor is mild, quite smooth and rather pleasant, but lacks complexity. All of m...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - Family Blend VR1


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - Family Blend VR1*

Stunning appearance. Flavor is very smooth and mild, but lack in complexity. All of mine have had slight issues with an uneven burn and difficul...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - Family Blend VR1


----------

